# Wohin soll ich z.H.(zu handen) in eine Mail schreiben?



## smilefist (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,
oben seht ihr schon meine Frage, vielleicht kann mir der eine oder andere Dabei helfen, wo ich das z.H. hinschreiben soll, bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das in den Betreff schreibe oder direkt in die Mail.

lg


----------



## Desrupt0r (28. Dezember 2015)

Naja wenn du eine Mail schreibst ist das egal da das ganze ja eh bereits an eine bestimmte Person gerichtet wird. Ansonsten so:

z. H. Hans Günter 

in den Briefkopf


----------



## daLexi (28. Dezember 2015)

Bei einer eMail schreibst du das direkt in die Betreffzeile z.B. so:
z.H. Herrn Ypsilon, Betr.: Ihre Anfrage zur Datenbank


----------



## smilefist (28. Dezember 2015)

ach so ok danke


----------



## Desrupt0r (28. Dezember 2015)

daLexi schrieb:


> Bei einer eMail schreibst du das direkt in die Betreffzeile z.B. so:
> z.H. Herrn Ypsilon, Betr.: Ihre Anfrage zur Datenbank



Gut so kann man es natürlich auch machen, ist aber ziemlich nutzlos wenn die E-Mail so lautet: günter.ypsilon@firma.de


----------



## Chinaquads (28. Dezember 2015)

smilefist schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> oben seht ihr schon meine Frage, vielleicht kann mir der eine oder andere Dabei helfen, wo ich das z.H. hinschreiben soll, bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das in den Betreff schreibe oder direkt in die Mail.
> 
> lg



Erst Betreff, dann  an wen: Datenbankverwaltung ; z. Hd. Herrn Peter Orlowsky


----------

